# Bread Machine Question



## Miss Bridget (Dec 19, 2005)

I bought a BreadMachine to have fresh, better than "storebought" bread. To date, my results have been mediocre, at best, despite using fresh ingredients and following the instructions meticulously. I've baked in the machine the entire time and I've also used the dough cycle and finished in the oven with equally disappointing results. Will these machines bake a really good loaf of bread? If yes, any idea where my problem might be? (The breads tend to be very dense).


----------



## Corinne (Dec 19, 2005)

How do you measure your bread flour? I do know that's it's supposed to be stirred - aerated, if you will. Spoon it into the measuring cup & level it off. Don't dip the measuring cup into the flour & scoop it out that way. Don't pack it down. Hope that helps.
Have you tried one of the box mixes that include everything but the water?


----------



## JMediger (Dec 19, 2005)

We use our bread machine religiously during the winter and it took me a while to get it "just right".  I agree with Corinne that it's key to spoon your flour into your measuring cup - don't scoop.  Also, make sure your yeast is fresh and that the amount of sugar you are using is right.  I'm sure you've checked all of these!  Another thing I've found is that using flour FOR BREAD MACHINES really does make a difference.  I think Gold Medal makes one that is just regular old white flour but it adds to the label "Great for Bread Machines".
And one more thing ... using milk or water will also make a difference.  Personally, we like the results with milk a little better.
I'm not sure that really helped but hopefully gave you a few things to look at ... good luck!


----------



## letscook (Dec 19, 2005)

I have found that using regular yeast not bread machine and regular flour i have had better results


----------



## Miss Bridget (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm pretty much in line with all the recommendations except that I have been using bread machine yeast. I never get a light, fluffy bread - it always comes out dense and heavy.


----------



## gwkr36a (Dec 20, 2005)

There is a yahoo site dedicated to bread machine baking
here.....http://groups.yahoo.com/group/bread-machine


----------



## Michael_Schaap (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi there.  What kind of bread machine do you have?  I use mine all the time, but have to say that when I use it I am not consistant to doing it one way.  All depens on the time I have.  I have literally just tossed everything in (yes scooping)... including the yeast and turning the sucker on.  I have not had a problem yet, but this could be from experience.

It would also help if you could post the recipe you are attempting here.  Some people have mentioned about yeast already.  I only want to add the questioin of if you are using the bread machine packages at all.  They usually have a yeast package in them.  If you use them, first try them out to make sure they are ok.  Many times they could be dead and you need fresh yeast.

One thing though.  It is VERY important to get the water ratio correct.  If you are not experienced with bread making this could be challenging.  Put your ingredients in the machine and turn it on.  Let the machine work a bit and kneed the bread.  Open up the machine and take a look at the dough.  Is it dry?  Is the dough sticking on all of the walls?  Touch it... does your finger go into the dough a bit and spring up again (this is what you are going to eventually want to see).

So.. if it is dry you want to add a little water.  I mean A LITTLE here ok.  Start by adding a TB and see what happens (maybe less).  You will need to let the machine kneed a bit to see the full results of whatever you just added.

If the dough is sticking all over... add a little flour.  Again this is a little bit here.  Assuming you followed the recipe there should not be a need to add alot.  Take some flour in your hand and sprinkle it over the dough.  Keep watching it and the dough will come off the sides (it wont take nearly as long to see the results as in the addition of water).

I have sodium restrictions now and have been not adding salt to my recipes instead I have been adding Vital Wheat Gluttin with VERY GOOD RESULTS.  The Vital Wheat Gluttin gives a more airy bread and since you had described this problem you might want to try some in your recipe.  

When you think the ratio is good close the door.  Let it rest and kneed again then open the door one more time (you don't generally want to open the door much ok.. heat escapes every time you do, but you gotta learn this some how you know...).  Push a finger in the dough.  It should go down a bit and when you take it out it should spring up.  It all goes well this is what will happen and you are HOME FREE!  Sit back and enjoy


----------



## Miss Bridget (Dec 20, 2005)

Well, I don't have a bread machine problem any more - it died this morning, and I don't plan on getting another one.


----------



## Michael_Schaap (Dec 20, 2005)

Well.... two things really.  I gues you figured out why it was not comming out very well... and... do get another one.  I can not tell you or discribe to you what it is like to put one of these things on a timmer to go off at 4 in the morning.  Check out Amazon.com and look at the reviews people are giving the units to decide.  These good units do not cost $300 any more.  I believe King Arthur Flour Co has a KA for $99!!!!

IMHO this is one of those breadmaking things that it would be a shame to miss out on


----------



## Michael_Schaap (Dec 20, 2005)

Miss Bridget check this out!
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00009KF18/qid=1135105866/sr=8-9/ref=pd_bbs_9/002-3081605-3685643?n=507846&s=kitchen&v=glance

With reviews like that... and $70 to boot... can't beat that for sure!


----------



## Miss Bridget (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks Michael, but I'm going to stay out of the bread machine loop. Our local grocery now has someone who is excellent on bread, so I don't have the problem now that I had when I bought the BreadMachine a few years back.


----------



## mbasiszta (May 13, 2009)

*Breadmachine bread - watch the bouncing ball*



Miss Bridget said:


> I'm pretty much in line with all the recommendations except that I have been using bread machine yeast. I never get a light, fluffy bread - it always comes out dense and heavy.


Hi Bridget and other bread machine users. Bridget, your problem obtaining a nice, light, airy bread is unusual. I am on my third different brand of breadmachine and all have given great bread and I make numerous different types of bread, the vast majority of which are wonderful. Of course, there is always the occasional "hockey puck".

If you follow the directions and ingredient list carefully, the only thing you need to do is "watch the bouncing ball". During both kneading cycles, you must watch the dough ball that is being made. That ball will eventually "rise" to make your loaf. To perform this work, OPEN THE LID.

The ball should be a smooth mostly round ball. It will bounce from one wall to another while the kneading arm turns, swirls and spins. It should not stick to one wall or be a loose mixture on the bottom of the pan. 

Use a chopstick to gently scrape any dough or batter is in the corners or on the sides of the bread pan. Push it toward the spinning ball, so the arm (kneading blade) can incorporate it in the ball. 

If the ball is too wet, meaning the ball isn't formed into one, single, round ball, then you need to add dough. Add one tablespoon or slightly less at a time. Eventually you will get the ball I have tried to describe.

If the ball is lumpy and cannot form itself into a single, tight, smooth ball, you need to add a little water, a teaspoon at a time. You again will eventually get the ball you now know you are looking for.

You can do all this work while the bouncing ball is happening. When it stops, you must close the lid, as the machine is going into a "rise" phase.
Normally only a few, minor "tweaks" are necessary at the second kneading phase. If you can't get the ball you are looking for before the rise phase, start the process all over. That will give you more time to tweak your ball during the kneading phase. You will only need to do this the first kneading period.

This should solve your problems. Good luck and happy bread making.

Marty (in Panamá)


----------

